# PREGNANCY LOSS - help for my friend weak positive not sure what happens next?



## gaynorb (Jul 16, 2004)

hi there, my friend and neighbours have just been on their first try, she has had the blood test done and this came back as a weak positive(55), she was told to go away and continue with the pessaries for a couple of days and come back for another blood test, this was today(16 days after egg transfer) and the levels had dropped to 26, she has now been told to stop the pessaries and is not totally sure of the situation, they implanted 2 eggs. could anyone give her a litle more information on what happens next. thanks.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Gaynor

With levels that drop this significantly it is likely that she has had a chemical pregnancy (A chemical pregnancy is one in which the beta-hCG (pregnancy hormone level) goes up, and then goes down. If the pregnancy didn't make it far enough along to show up on a pregnancy ultrasound, it's called a chemical pregnancy (because it was only able to show up by measuring a chemical (hCG level) in the blood, but not show up on ultrasound.)as the clinic have told her to stop the pessaries she will start her menstraul cycle soon, i am very sorry for your friend and send hugs to her.

Mel


----------



## gaynorb (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you for your very quick reply, i really appreciate it!
they didnt have to have an ultrasound though, are they done as routine early in the cycle? sorry more questions but its all a bit confusing.
thanks again
gaynor


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

If her hcg levels had continued to rise she would of had an ultrasound at 7 weeks (some places do them at 6 weeks).

If your friend needs any support or has any other questions please tell her to come on here and talk to us, we are a friendly bunch and have all been through it.

Mel


----------

